# Looking For Apartment to Rent In Pernera/Protaras?



## leigh_90 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi, Me and My Fiance have been to visit Cyprus a few times (My Fiance is currently there for the week to get his Diving License) and a Man who runs a diving school has offered him a Job to Start next March...So we are looking for some accommodation (Nothing Expensive or Flash but livable). I have spent hours on Internet but am having trouble finding accommodation in the Pernera Area..does anybody know of any places or agents?

xx


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

leigh_90 said:


> Hi, Me and My Fiance have been to visit Cyprus a few times (My Fiance is currently there for the week to get his Diving License) and a Man who runs a diving school has offered him a Job to Start next March...So we are looking for some accommodation (Nothing Expensive or Flash but livable). I have spent hours on Internet but am having trouble finding accommodation in the Pernera Area..does anybody know of any places or agents?
> 
> xx


Hi Leigh_90
I've just responded to a similar thread to yours by tiree+conlan, have a read of that, estate agents don't seem to advertise a lot of rentals but all have them - its just a case of e-mailing or speaking to them. 
Hopefully this will help you.


----------

